# How to use poppin corks and DOA's



## smooth seas

I've never really messed with these but know that there some of the most desirable equipment around.I'm just wondering how you use the popping cork on different style of rigs such as doas, live bait, mirrolures, bucktail jigs w/ a plastic, and the silver and gold spoon.Also when using a doa do you need to put a cajun thunder cork on there or just put one of those worm weight above the doa?


----------



## Ultralite

you answered your own ?...present just like a live bait/shrimp...toss it out...pop it every few seconds (30)...no difference...


----------



## Brad King

Smooth Seas,

With the DOA, fishing it with a popping cork work it just like Ultrlite stated above. If you are not going to be using the cork, no weight needs to be added. The small black element inside of the lure is the weight. They are designed to have a slow sink. That is what makes the lure so effective in my opinion they work very well under docks and other structure. 

When working them around structure make your cast to individual pilings or back underneath the structure itself. Wait until the lure settles before starting your retrieve. Once the lure has settled start slowly hopping it back out to you. One or two hops and then let it settle back to the bottom. You'll find that most strikes from trout will come while the lure is slowly sinking back to the bottom. 

DOA's are great lures for our area and catch everything on the flats especially Trout, redfish and Flounder!!


----------



## chasin-tail

Put a dead shrimp under that cork too!


----------



## smooth seas

thanks for the info gonna go try it friday and saturday.im ready for the bait to start moving in the bay.


----------



## OP-FOR

*Everything*

All baits can be used not just soft bait and live. Use spoons and mirro-lures.


----------



## Charlie2

*Popping Corks*

I used to fish with a Sting Ray Grub under a popping cork. It kinda dates me; doesn't it?

Too many people think that you have to make the cork 'pop'. I think that a 'pop' scares the fish.

If you listen to a big old sow feed, she makes a gurgling (for lack of a better word) noise.

Just pull the cork under and it works better 

Opinions/experience, please. IMHO C2


----------



## 7M

Try various retrieves. Days when there is not much ripple on the water give it a light pop (lets call that a splat). If there is more of a chop on the water giver her a good pop and make more noise. I believe the splat noise attracts the fish. They think that another trout is chasing prey on the surface and want a piece of the action. 

Sometimes the fish hit the cork thinking its something to eat. That's why I use a cork with hooks. The cork with hooks is the 7M mirrolure. Pop that lure on top, let it sit, pop it again, let it sit, POW! Fish on! I probably use the 7M 90% of the time. Great lure. You can also work it subsurface. But when nothing works SLOW DOWN.


----------



## jim t

Works best in murky waters if not using live baits...

Jim


----------



## Ajerv

Capt. Brad(or anyone else):

If you were working the docks at night or early morning, *please rank*(1= best, 2=next) the following as the best to use under a popping cork:

*DOA shrimp
Gulp shrimp
Live shrimp
dead shrimp
Gulp jerk shad
Paddle tail plastic swim baits(dual) with green tails*

Thanks......we all appreciate your posts and sharing!

AJ


----------



## Boatjob1

I had never tried this until I lived in Louisiana (1994 to 2002) and fished all over as far south as Venice and Port Fourchon. I was told by all the local guides that the popping and clacking sound of the brass, plastic, or glass beads above and below the cork simulate the sound of a croakers gills under the water. Croakers are notorious Speck candy (They are so lethal to specks that they are trying to outlaw using them for bait in Texas). Once you get there attention with the sound of the cork the fish runs for the small bait under the cork, though on many occasions I have had a fish nail the cork..... I never use a cork at night under the lights because the fish are spooked to easily..... Not sure if this info helps....

PS To answer your original question, I do like the "Cajun Thunder" when I can find them (again, it's that clacking sound), and I run about a 18" +,- piece of 17 pound mono from the cork to the DOA or whatever bait that I am using.


----------



## Johnms

2-DOA shrimp
4-Gulp shrimp
1 -Live shrimp
3 -dead shrimp
never used -Gulp jerk shad
5- Paddle tail plastic swim baits(dual) with green tails


----------



## Brad King

Ajerv said:


> Capt. Brad(or anyone else):
> 
> If you were working the docks at night or early morning, *please rank*(1= best, 2=next) the following as the best to use under a popping cork:
> 
> *DOA shrimp
> Gulp shrimp
> Live shrimp
> dead shrimp
> Gulp jerk shad
> Paddle tail plastic swim baits(dual) with green tails*
> 
> Thanks......we all appreciate your posts and sharing!
> 
> AJ



Live Shrimp = 1
Gulp Shrimp = 2
DOA = 3

If I was working docks early morning i would prefer throwing a topwater lure over anything..... If I had a choice! Set yourself up to be able to make as long of a cast as possible from deep water to shallow water down the side of the dock. The Trout and Redfish will both aggressively attack a top water early!!! Make 3 -4 four cast on either side of the doack and move on to the next one. If you catch a fish on a dock. Give it a little more time than the rest.

Especially if you catch a red. If there was a school of fish they will spook for a short period of time, but they will settle down and come right back!!


----------

